

Bitcoin Startups Pitch for Funding at Plug and Play Winter Expo - dcawrey
http://www.coindesk.com/bitcoin-startups-funding-plug-and-play/

======
richardjordan
Is this titled so that we have sympathy with the Bitcoin startups?

